# Thoughts and opinions on this costume idea wanted!



## aquaticbotany (Oct 9, 2011)

I was dutifully monitoring the aisles of Halloween City as a current sales associates would do.... when something very very different happened. 
My love for Henry David Thoreau and the kit for "Where's Waldo" met harmoniously in the midst of my neurons. The thoughts combined together rapidly causing a metaphorical neural spark. "Brain Blast!" I had it. I had the perfect idea that would combine my love for Thoreau and produce an original, witty Halloween costume.

Idea?
-Wear the accessories of Waldo like so:







-Tape a picture of Walden onto the striped shirt like so:







(won't be this picture though ^)

-And wear a wig/beard to match the appearance of the venerable Thoreau.
----------------

Thus, it will make the costume be "Where's _Walden_?" 

------------------


So, now it's time for outside opinions. I feel like this may be too obscure for people to get. 

Discussion:
What do you think? Is there too much thought involved to actually get what my costume would be without asking(for the average person)?
Would any High Schoolers get the idea?


Also.... Since I am a female, would it be awkward to be sporting around Henry's hair and beard....let alone dressing up as a male figure? Haha!

Opinions and thoughts wanted!! Anything!! Let me know if I could improve on something.

Thank you!!!


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

Depends on the circle of friends where you will be wearing the costume. If you hang out with a majority of people that have read Walden they would probably "get it". I am going to guess that the general public would not get it. High school students who are have or are currently reading Walden might get it.


----------

